# any aggressive tires for a 20" rim



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

does anyone know of any tires that are really aggressive or "meaty' for my dodge ram with the 20" rims i want to stay with the stock tire size 275/60/20 but i want really aggressive tires. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/275-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/TireSearchResults.jsp?width=275/&ratio=60&diameter=20&x=89&y=12


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

On my 06 ThunderRoad 1500 I was able to put Mastercraft AT's on the 20's available at most tire shops, and worked AWESOME in the white stuff. The stock Wrangler HPs are a pathetic waste of time even for rain.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

how about the cooperzeon ltz's ???


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

sorry cooper zeon ltz


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.treadepot.com/groupdetail.html available here for 143 each, This is a considerable amount more than I paid for the mastercrafts though they look like they would be a good tire, cooper is a very under-rated brand. Basically what you are looking to defeat is the large amount of surface area that the stock tires and stock size create, so by having large knobby lugs you are creating more journals for the tire to dig through snow and bite with.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

that is an awsome site. i think i know where i will be getting my tires from now on


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Glad to help good luck to ya, nice looking truck by the way.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

I put the Cooper Zeon LTZ's on my 06 1500 QC several months ago and am VERY happy with them. This has to be one of the most under-rated/under-the-radar tires out there and is an excellent (if not the best) 20" replacement for the Big Horn Ram (or Night Runner, in my case). The tread pattern is very aggressive with excellent wet-weather traction. Above and beyond all of this, they are QUIET at highway speed! I would venture to say that these tires are quieter than the Good-for-a-Year's. The other bonus is the LTZ's are XL load rated. We've taken several long trips pulling a 6000 lb trailer and I have nothing but good to say about them.

Not to mention, they are one of the best looking tires I've seen for an OE replacement!

I highly recommend these tires.


----------



## Carlito (Jun 24, 2009)

How much better is your traction with the aggressive treads? Is it noticeable?


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

*Cooper LTZ is a great tire.*

I have the cooper ltz in 20's on my 05 ram 1500. They worked flawlessly last winter. No more float, no more hydroplaning, just deep bite with very little road noise. They are about as aggressive as your going to find for under 200.00.

Nitto makes an aggressive tire in 20's also but they are like 260+ each.

Go with the coopers. you will be happy, I am.

Steve


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

Nitto Grapplers but they're very loud


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

TGM;801698 said:


> Nitto Grapplers but they're very loud


Thats what i run on all my trucks. for my 1/2 ton with 20" wheels the tires we only $185.00 each and thats for a 285/50 R20 and however you can only get them in a 6 ply in that size. On my other trucks I run a LT265/75 R16 in the 10 ply and i get those for $128.00 a tire


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

TGM;801698 said:


> Nitto Grapplers but they're very loud


The Terra Grapplers are nice tires and really are not that loud at all. I would say they are less noisy than my Dura Grapplers on my 2500. Just went on a 300+ mile trip in my friends dodge 1500 with 20's and the Terra Grapplers yesterday and they seemed quiet but have heard a lot of people say they are hard to balance. I did notice my buddies truck had a shake to it from the tires.

Nice tire though, looks great, wears well (on 1/2 tons), they just dont like to balance out. I would check into those Coopers as well


----------

